# Amish Builders



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in Roscommon area. I've always heard what a great deal the Amish are. I want to build an addition on my garage. Anyone ever deal with them? How do you get a hold of them? Just weighing my options. Do they belong to a Union? (joking) Serious though, do they bid a job if I supply the material?


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

2508speed said:


> I'm in Roscommon area. I've always heard what a great deal the Amish are. I want to build an addition on my garage. Anyone ever deal with them? How do you get a hold of them? Just weighing my options. Do they belong to a Union? (joking) Serious though, do they bid a job if I supply the material?


What.................hiring scabs when you should be hiring a union contractor? What about protecting and supporting the brothers?:tsk:


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

bucko12pt said:


> What.................hiring scabs when you should be hiring a union contractor? What about protecting and supporting the brothers?:tsk:


:rant:

Speedo is just gonna have them over for a organization drive!lol


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

(989) 344-8031


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> (989) 344-8031


Thanks


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Honkkilla59 said:


> :rant:
> 
> Speedo is just gonna have them over for a organization drive!lol


They are fiscal conservative independents.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> What.................hiring scabs when you should be hiring a union contractor? What about protecting and supporting the brothers?:tsk:


I'm looking at all of them.


----------



## coobie (Oct 31, 2014)

2508speed said:


> I'm in Roscommon area. I've always heard what a great deal the Amish are. I want to build an addition on my garage. Anyone ever deal with them? How do you get a hold of them? Just weighing my options. Do they belong to a Union? (joking) Serious though, do they bid a job if I supply the material?


 I can tell you from dealing with the amish down state you have good and bad builders just like you do with any other type builders.Some folks have the misconception all amish builders are good at what they do and that is NOT the case..


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

So far I've got one estimate from a local contractor for the flat work. I got a material list and estimate from a local lumber yard. Both these guys were prompt. Called 2 local builders to come look at my site. One hasn't called back (It's been 4 days) so he's out of the picture now even if he calls back. The other guy showed up driving a Nissan pick up. I didn't have the heart to tell him he won't get the job. I'll call that union # that luvtohuntUP provided next week. Right now I'm leaning on hiring the cement work out and doing the construction work myself.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

2508speed said:


> So far I've got one estimate from a local contractor for the flat work. I got a material list and estimate from a local lumber yard. Both these guys were prompt. Called 2 local builders to come look at my site. One hasn't called back (It's been 4 days) so he's out of the picture now even if he calls back. The other guy showed up driving a Nissan pick up. I didn't have the heart to tell him he won't get the job. I'll call that union # that luvtohuntUP provided next week. Right now I'm leaning on hiring the cement work out and doing the construction work myself.


These guys are all covered up with work right now on the fall push before winter sets in. Anyone that could start a job right now that didn't already have the job on the books probably isn't worth hiring.............the guy with the Nissan, dog and Skill saw in the bed.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

bucko12pt said:


> These guys are all covered up with work right now on the fall push before winter sets in. Anyone that could start a job right now that didn't already have the job on the books probably isn't worth hiring.............the guy with the Nissan, dog and Skill saw in the bed.


It won't be started until next year. I'm just trying to cover my options. Most likely, I'll do it myself except the concrete. With a little help from my friends and family of course. Maybe I'll pay ****** under the table! lol


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

2508speed said:


> It won't be started until next year. I'm just trying to cover my options. Most likely, I'll do it myself except the concrete. With a little help from my friends and family of course. Maybe I'll pay ****** under the table! lol


Honk could probably use the extra money to add to his monthly government hand out.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

petronius said:


> Honk could probably use the extra money to add to his monthly government hand out.



Yeah you got me I'm on the government dole!:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> Yeah you got me I'm on the government dole!:lol:


I'll be joining you in a few months.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

We've had Northstar in Mio build a 16x32 last year and this Fall they are building a 16x24 and a 12x38 for us. Can't recommend them enough or their suggested dozer guy from Fairview. Top notch quality and a fair price.


----------

